# IBEX Bikes... Any experiences with them?



## RENO (May 8, 2009)

http://www.ibexbikes.com/index.html


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

Ask MR. evil. He rode an Atlas for some time and seemed happy with it.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2009)

Mr. Evil is the only person that I personally know who had one.  They seem to have a pretty good reputation online though.


----------



## MR. evil (May 8, 2009)

I rode an Ibex Atlas for 2 seasons and loved the bike. I no longer own that bike, but it had nothing to do with the quality. I just wanted to treat myself to a new bike frame. I transferred over all the parts from the Ibex to my new ride.

When I bought the bike I was a little skeptical about buying a bike online and I did a lot of research on the brand. I was also skeptical about the price, like many I assumed you get what you pay for. But if you do some research you will learn that bike shops typically mark up bikes 75% to 100%, and these mark-up are imposed on the bike shops from the bike Mfr’s. Ibex’s business model is that they sell the bikes direct to the customer for what the typical bike Mfr sells the bike to the bike shop for. But with that you loose what little bike shop support you get with a new bike from a shop, and you don’t get to try it out ahead of time. That simply wasn’t an issue in my book. The parts / components on the bikes are all quality stuff, and IMO the frames are on par with offerings from Kona and Jamis.

When I purchased my Atlas I had a fall back plan that if I didn’t like the bike I would buy a close out frame online and transfer the parts from the Ibex to that frame. I did the math and even if I had to go that route I would still be ahead of the game compared to buying a bike from a shop. It turned that if I bought the components that came on that Ibex (shocks, cranks, wheels, brakes & der’s) separately online, they would have cost me more than the entire bike did. But it turned out that I loved the bike.

What bike are you looking at?


----------



## WoodCore (May 8, 2009)

I've been riding an Ibex Alpine 650 for the last year or so. Had a great experience with the whole process and the bike has been great. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## RENO (May 8, 2009)

I'm looking at the Ignition Super. It's in my price range. Can't go any higher than that. I'm still a little hesitant about ordering a bike online, but I've heard of the IBEX name a lot more than the other online dealer I was looking at bikesdirect.com with Motobecane. 
http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/IGN-SUP-Details.html

Was it a pain in the ass assembling or a piece of cake? Doesn't sound too difficult from what they say about it online...

I'm hopefully going to a bike flea market tomorrow morning if the weather is good. We'll see what they have. I'm not driving 2 hours if the weather sucks. We'll see...  I might take a chance on an IBEX if I don't find something. 
http://www.lvvelo.org/swapmeets.php

Thanks for the feedback guys...


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

RENO said:


> Was it a pain in the ass assembling or a piece of cake? Doesn't sound too difficult from what they say about it online...



Doesn't sound like the assembly is too involved.  I don't imagine you'd have too much trouble.  I think it said that it comes with the tools you'll need and detailed directions.


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2009)

RENO said:


> Was it a pain in the ass assembling or a piece of cake? Doesn't sound too difficult from what they say about it online...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Assembly was a peice of cake. Took all of 10 minutes tops. All I had to do was put on the front wheel, and turn the stem 180d.


----------

